# My Raptobike. A month on.



## BlackPanther (21 Apr 2015)

I've reserved judgement on the Rapto as there was quite a steep learning curve to overcome. I've previously owned another lowracer (Optima Baron) which I couldn't get on with as it was a pig to balance/set off on traffic, especially uphill.

I was actually looking for a Bachetta Strada/Corsa highracer as I'd always regretted selling my old Strada, but then this Rapto came up on ebay. I read lots of reviews and took the plunge. It's a 9 speed, with a single 70 tooth(!) chainring. The first week was a nightmare on my 24 mile round trip commute, especially through Doncaster town centre, but gradually I've got the hang of setting off, and the slow speed control has improved greatly.

A few teething problems. Chain waaaaay too long, took a bit of trial and error to find the right length. Then had derailleur heel strike problem caused by the ring not been exactly vertical, and my spd shoes having too much rubber on the backs! 

A couple of annoying traits of the Rapto are the fact that if you wheel the bike backwards whilst steering even slightly, then the chain pings off. This problem may be exasperated by the massive 70 tooth chainring? Another problem is that the chain can also ping off if you hit a big bump whilst pedaling.....that's happened a couple of times (which is embarrassing.) I'm going to try fitting a double chain ring (bought a 60 toother on ebay). There's no derailleur post on the rapto but I can switch 'manually' if I'm going somewhere hilly, and hopefully it will eliminate the problem of the chain abandoning the ring over bumps as it will only jump down to the 60 toother!?

I'm glad I persisted with this machine. I promised I'd ride it solidly for a month, and now I'm confident, and this one is a keeper! She's also pretty damn quick. My commute takes around 40 mins on the Rapto in the morning, compared to 50 on the road bike or the Trice, so it's around 20% quicker, which is around the same as the old Strada. An extra 10 minutes in bed!

Anyway, here she is!


----------



## Scoosh (21 Apr 2015)

Nice ! 

The Raptos are quick and another advantage is that you don't need to unclip when stopping - they are so low, you can just put your hand on the ground for balance. 

One of the Raptos up here had a 70/38? double and I remember the owner wondering if there was a maximum 'change differential' as he'd been having a few shifting issues. I've a feeling there is a limit - and he was over it !


----------



## neil earley (23 Apr 2015)

Someone's going to eat humble pie after their revue of low v high racer lol , enjoy your rapto and welcome to the FWD club, MM where's the video !!!


----------



## BlackPanther (25 Apr 2015)

neil earley said:


> Someone's going to eat humble pie after their revue of low v high racer lol , enjoy your rapto and welcome to the FWD club, MM where's the video !!!


Yes Neil. Maybe I didn't give the Baron enough of a chance? I still stand by the high racers being easier to ride, especially initially. I still haven't got the same low speed balance I acheived on the Strada, suspect I never will, but I'm more comfortable on the Rapto than I ever was on the Baron. As for video, I've just got me an SJ4000 (go pro type camera) so I'll be doing a full commute vid soon. BTW Neil, what fwd machine are you riding (I assume it's the Rapto in your sigpic?) and do you have any chain popping off idler probs when reversing or hitting big bumps? Think I'll have to look into getting an idler with built in cage, or doing some kind of mod. Do you have caged idlers on yours, or are yours the same as in my pic?


----------



## BlackPanther (25 Apr 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Nice !
> 
> The Raptos are quick and another advantage is that you don't need to unclip when stopping - they are so low, you can just put your hand on the ground for balance.
> 
> One of the Raptos up here had a 70/38? double and I remember the owner wondering if there was a maximum 'change differential' as he'd been having a few shifting issues. I've a feeling there is a limit - and he was over it !



I wouldn't have though such a difference would work as there would be a massive difference in chain length requirements surely? My problem is that I don't have a front post to mount a shifter, but going to try fitting just the ring and see how that works out.

As for hand down when stopping, tried it, but feel steadier just keeping right foot clipped in s pushing off with the left foot down.


----------



## BlackPanther (25 Apr 2015)

Fitted the smaller 60 tooth chainring. TBH its under geared as I'm used to setting off in 2nd on the 70 toother but if nothing else it should stop the chain jumping off the 70 toother and scratching the frame. As for having a 38 toother, that's really low, reckon 1st gear would be unrideable by me and as Raptos aren't the easiest at slow speeds and having my legs going 10 to the dozen whilst doing 3mph up a steep hill would be beyond my skills. Suppose it would work for some though.


----------



## neil earley (25 Apr 2015)

Hey my Toxy ZR has feelings , fancy being called a Raptobike , had a Raptobike and yes when going backwards the chain comes off, you can make a cover to go on idler so it doesn't rip the hairs off your leg [RAPTOBITE LOL] I liked mine but kept on having spinal surgery and couldn't get comfortable on seat. Its a shame that Arnold is no more as its a blast to ride as you are aware. Fast and soo low got to be good brings a new meaning by riding by the seat of your pants!! Happy piloting low rider.


----------



## BlackPanther (26 Apr 2015)

I had the superman bars on the trusty Strada. I think they're better for fine control input than the arrow (or hamster) bars on the Rapto, but surely they're more aero. I reckon you're losing around 0.5% on your top speed potential there Neil. 

Also, you call that a chainring!

We'll have to have a drag race one day Neil.


----------



## neil earley (26 Apr 2015)

That's my secret weapon up front lol Schlump Mountain Drive tap on the button on crank and up the hill she goes mm still got to pedal though but makes it easier. looks a bit odd to say the least!


----------



## BlackPanther (16 May 2015)

I broke my 'flat' speed record yesterday. After, ahem misjudging on overtake of half a dozen cars going down a stretch of 2 lane traffic I found myself in the position of being stuck in the right hand lane. T'was a case of wussing out and pulling in, or manning up and going full pelt. 'Full Pelt' turned out to be 37mph! Amazing, as usually I think I'm going fast, but manage around 30 on this particular stretch. Lesson learned......there's a lot more to be got out of the Raptobike, and from my legs in sprint situations. Or maybe it's the rear wheel disc?


----------



## neil earley (16 May 2015)

Admit it you mad Englishman your a speed freak and the adrenalin rush felt goodl, bet you thought you was on your motorbike lol. Wish I could see over 20 MPH on my bent would be well happy. Be careful out there Raptoman there maybe a Toxy in your mirror one day lol.


----------



## Bonifatius (17 May 2015)

BlackPanther, where and for how much you bought rear wheel disc?


----------



## neil earley (19 May 2015)

Told you, You will go blind one day!! no wheel disc cover if that's what you mean or as in disc brakes was an upgrade[ maguera }excuse my spelling please they are fitted front and back mm got me thinking the wheel covers are for sale on Toxy site if they guarantee a speed increase will snaffle them up lol


----------



## Falco Frank (19 May 2015)

OR....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carbon-Aeroverkleidung-Liegerad-Dreirad-Velomobile-/251128443365

But £26 postage from Germany seems a little steep!


----------



## neil earley (20 May 2015)

Stop showing me eye candy Frank lol


----------



## BlackPanther (22 May 2015)

Bonifatius said:


> BlackPanther, where and for how much you bought rear wheel disc?



I can't tell if your being nice, but I made them myself. Cardboard, weatherproofed on the inside with sellotape, and carbon wrap on the outside. Not sure of the longevity using cardboard, but they look nicer than my previous effort using correx. Price? Carbon wrap 0.6x1.52 metres was £10.48 on eBay. Stickers were a tenner, but will do 4 sides/2wheels.


Or were you just being nice?


----------



## BlackPanther (22 May 2015)

neil earley said:


> Be careful out there Raptoman there maybe a Toxy in your mirror one day lol.


 
I see a lot of bikes in my mirror Neil. They're not visible for long at the speed I travel though. Or did you mean that a Toxy may be in my mirror and gaining on me? Well Quantum physics does state that everything that can happen will happen given enough time........13.8 billion years is nowhere near long enough though. I'd need to be slowed down somehow. Maybe if I had a puncture? Or my brake seized? Or Yvonne Strahovski was riding the said Toxy?


----------



## BlackPanther (24 May 2015)

neil earley said:


> That's my secret weapon up front lol Schlump Mountain Drive tap on the button on crank and up the hill she goes mm still got to pedal though but makes it easier. looks a bit odd to say the least!



As I'm looking for a new front wheel, I'm havey quavering wether to get a 'standard' wheel, or go down the dual drive route. I can manage to change the front ring by foot, but seriously doubt I could do it without fail every time, especially when under pressure halfway up a steep hill. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## neil earley (26 May 2015)

Look at some forums abroad as you may able to pick up a boom [RAPTO] with a Der/post or not sure if any forum members can suggest an alternative one which will fir you Rapto, still waiting for your YT video!!


----------

